# After Moka Pot Recipes..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm currently enjoying using a Bialetti Moka Pot, and am wondering if anyone has any recipes they use as I'm sure I could get better results.

I've just used some PNG medium roast, 18g into 240g water. Prefer espro, but made a longer drink. Not getting the flavour profiles of espro. Any recommendations?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There's been a couple of decent threads discussing the use of Moka pots.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22996-Taming-the-Moka-Pot

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22301-Thinking-about-a-moka-pot

Hopefully of some help?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Haven't used my pot for a while, so read this & thought I'd dust it off...

My basket takes 20g (20.2g in this case) with a slight dome. Lido1 at 0.38 turns from zero, a little under 0.5mm av. particle size.

Set my small electric hob on high to preheat (5/6)

133g of just boiled Volvic into the base (just below valve).

Screw together (using a towel to prevent burns).

Placed pot on hob, lid open & oriented it so that I could clearly see the spout (I kill the brew when the coffee reaches the base of the spout).

It took 1:11 from the first sign of output from the centre pipe, until the coffee reached base of the spout.

Removed pot from hob at this point, last pale, foamy output, then a couple of puffs of steam, all done.

80g output.

Sweet, juicy cup, I secondary filtered through a rinsed Chemex paper in a V60.

HasBean, El. Sal. Finca Argentina, sweet milk choc, hazelnut. Delicious!

Record the time it takes to fill the upper chamber to base of spout, then adjust grind to steer brew time (from first sign of beverage, rather than when you put the pot on the hob).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

So you boiled the water first? I just put cold bottled water into the base. 1/2" from the valve is approx 250g of water. I put it on the hob on full until I can hear it just starting to boil, then turn it down. When the coffee stops coming out of the spout I removed it from the hob.

Reading from the links above, I think I'll try a courser grind. I've tried RedTail Apaneca and PNG medium roast, will try CC LSOL next and see what a light roast turns out like. At least I don't have to brush out the chute on the Major as it doesn't back up to the burrs like with an espro grind.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is yours a steel pot? Does 18g fill your basket?

Sorry, I assumed when you said 18g into 240g that you'd diluted the coffee? I'd have concerns as to whether you are getting a decent extraction if those figures relate to dose & unmodified output. You say you're not getting the same profile as espresso? A coarser grind will extract less. I could probably go finer than I did before bitterness became a problem. Your coffee should be a little weaker (~5%TDS as opposed to 8-12% for typical "espresso"), a bit more gritty, no crema, but not dissimilar in terms of sweetness & flavour.

You don't need to leave as much as 1/2" under the valve, I have the water level literally just under it.

Boiling the water first reduces brew time (may not be an issue for a steel pot on gas), I remove from the hob before the coffee totally stops coming out the spout.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Trying another... This time a bit courser (more like salt) CC LSOL @ 25g just under the rim of the basket. 300g of water, just under the valve. As soon as the coffee started to come out I started timing the extraction and removed from the hotplate. 1:20 (including a couple of seconds back on the plate to keep it going) to when it stopped coming out and got bubbles. Extraction time sounds roughly like the ones mentioned, plus I prefer the LSOL as a longer drink, even as an espro it tasted better at 17:40 in 28s. Just waiting for it to cool down a bit now as it's a bit too hot at the min.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rhys said:


> I put it on the hob on full until I can hear it just starting to boil, then turn it down.


Sorry, just picked up on this, you probably don't want the water that hot, that quickly (boiling before percolation). The pre-boiled water in my base loses heat fairly quickly before going on the hob, didn't measure it but when brewing with the Ibrik, 78-80C is typical.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@MWJB sorry not to hijack thread but are you measuring the ave particle size? If yes how?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Trying another... This time a bit courser (more like salt) CC LSOL @ 25g just under the rim of the basket. 300g of water, just under the valve. As soon as the coffee started to come out I started timing the extraction and removed from the hotplate. 1:20 (including a couple of seconds back on the plate to keep it going) to when it stopped coming out and got bubbles. Extraction time sounds roughly like the ones mentioned, plus I prefer the LSOL as a longer drink, even as an espro it tasted better at 17:40 in 28s. Just waiting for it to cool down a bit now as it's a bit too hot at the min.


Forgot to comment on this, wasn't nice. Had that paracetamol tang.. Leaving this one for espro. Think it was too course a grind also.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> @MWJB sorry not to hijack thread but are you measuring the ave particle size? If yes how?


Grind 10.00g into a 0.5mm sieve, shake & tap for 5mins, weigh what you have left in the sieve.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Enjoying my Moka Pot just now. (Swiss apartment kitchen too small for an espresso machine). Even being casual with weight and water I'm getting lovely sweet cups.

Wonder if it's the Swiss water (I'm using it straight from the tap). Annoyingly my water hardness and refracting kit is all in storage so can't examine why it's working.

Have to say, I'm liking the break from boffin coffee. Just making and drinking.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's made from food grade aluminium alloy (6 cup by the looks, 300ml? Though it fills a small mug which is just right for me).


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

This video may help


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is making it next to an airport in fancy dress essential?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes defiantly , I think that was shot this morning at Heathrow .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmation. I haven't any Star Wars outfits though. I'll give it a whirl later with my Bernie Clifton ostrich


----------

